# Elections



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just heard from a moving car over a megaphone... a vote for me cry


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

As I have my photo here and I am coming soon I don't mention anything political as I have a broom handle phobia 

It's my best pose:eyebrows:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just heard from a moving car over a megaphone... a vote for me cry


I don't understand what you are trying to say. YOu mean from the brotherhood? If so, I presume it wont be long before the car is stopped.


----------

